# So proud of my little squirt!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I need to brag about my puppy! He is awesome! For starters, the potty training lightbulb finally went off and we are accident-free. He warns me when he has to go, and instead of only being able to hold it 10 minutes, he can last over an hour while he's awake (and he's been sleeping through the night since 10 weeks). He's off leash in the yard which is not fenced and his recall is really coming along. He's already way smarter than Coke, haha! He knows sit, platz, speak, shake, touch, kennel and we are working on stay, roll over, loose leash walking, and some show stuff like stacking and showing the teeth.

It seems his temperament is unflappable. He was in a dog show this weekend and while he was in the ring his tail never stopped wagging. He even kissed the judge all over her face. The other puppy was shaking. The barking-at-dogs problem improved since there were so many other dogs it was impossible to bark at ALL of them (though he did try at first). He settled in his crate so I was able to wander around without him. I took his toys and he had some really good tug and play sessions so he perfectly comfortable doing that sort of "work" pretty much anywhere (breeder says it's super important he play with any toy I have in any situation). One of the other dogs we had there we were trying to get to play with the flirtpole but he was distracted and the entire time, Nikon was LIT UP in his crate, barking non-stop like "Hello it's the flirt pole, if you're not going to get it then let me out and I WILL!" We also ran through the tricks and obedience he knows already and he had no problems performing ringside. To me, just being able to test him out in this environment is way more valuable than his ribbons.

He is just such a good boy I don't know what I've done to deserve him, he is my first puppy. He is not mouthy at all (yet is obsessed with any form of tugging, any prey drive activity). He is super confident with any other dog or person. I cannot believe how fast he learns. I know everyone says this about their own dogs, lol! But he is faster than Coke and Kenya. So far we haven't really needed to shape anything because he just figures out what I want within a few tries. At puppy class we were supposed to try shaping the dog touching a paper on the floor but he already knows "touch" (paws whatever object I point to).

I don't think I'll ever get another puppy because I could never improve on Nikon.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

What a good boy!









Nikon is such a wonderful pup. I love hearing about him and seeing photos. You've done a great job with him. Seems you two were made for each other.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That's spectacular. Sounds like you've got a wonderful puppy!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah Nikon!!!!
more pics please


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

we are proud of him too! (and maybe even some are jealous???







)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

that's so great! he is so beautiful too







i look forward to hearing updates as he grows up!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah he's getting tall and gangly! He has an awesome head though. Today when I backtied him for flirt pole work he ended up dragging my giant elliptical trainer machine across the floor. I guess someone will actually have to hold the leash now.


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

That's awesome! He sounds like a great pup!


----------

